# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что вы любите?

## Аска

Я не имею в виду какие-то глобальные вещи. Скажите просто, какие мелочи украшают вашу жизнь, придают ей маленький слабый оттенок приятности. я, например, люблю просыпаться зимой в начале девятого. Принимать ванну и пить холодный сладкий крепкий кофе. Еще я люблю, когда ночью в день рождения приходят поздравления. правда такого уже давно не было... Но это неважно.
А что нравится вам?

----------


## Raz1el

Хех, зимой проснутся утречком, долбануть мегакрепкого чаю, и сьесть яичницу с колбасой и белым хлебом   :Smile:   при этом зная что мать свалила на работу а в школу не надо... вот это бы очень украсило мою жизнь.
Ну и еще я люблю када никто не зудит под ухом, не парит мозг, и не спорит со мной  и еще соглашается с тем что я говорю без всяких фраз типа "да ты нифига не понимаеш".
Люблю играть на гитаре на своей,песни сочинять , эт тоже украшает жизнь кажется. Ну вобщем список можно пополнять и пополнять.

----------


## blooddrakon

Зимнее утро это замечательно, особенно выйти просто прогуляться таким утром !!!!! А еще замечательно когда зимой на улице ужасный мороз, а ты сидишь вечером дома, пьешь горячий кофе в тепле, смотришь за окно, и испытываешь радость от осознания, что никуда не надо выходить и можно просто посидеть дома отдохнуть. На гитаре я тоже люблю играть, да и вобще люблю слушать, и исполнять музыку !!!!

----------


## Beata

Сидеть ночью возле окна, укутавшись в теплый плед и смотреть в окно, где в свете одинокого фонаря медленно падають крупные хлопья снега... это одиноческтво, я люблю когда на душе спокойно и не нужно никуда спешить, чтобы успеть собраться с мыслями.

----------


## Аска

Клуб любителей снега и зимы)) Приятно встретить единомышленников - уже по 2м статьям)

----------


## Wolf

просыпаешься в час дня, дома никого, любимый музлон на всю катушку, никакого института. а наночь с друзьями в клуб или кататься по ночному городу. тока такое уже редкость  :Frown:

----------


## Betta

Люблю сидеть и слушать музыку вечером гденибудь на улице и смотреть на людей,которые кудато спешат.
И еще очень люблю быть рядом с лошадью...если их долго нет в моей жизни просто помираю

----------


## Аска

Betta, давненько тебя не видно было. Ты как?
Да, музыка... А вот людей не люблю.

----------


## taggart

*The great pleasure in life is doing what other people cannot do.*

Работу свою люблю. Хотя нет, не совсем так... люблю те тонкие внутринние ощущения когда решение, очередной, не решаемой задачи осталось прошлым :). А если решение ещё и делает банковский счет толще - вообще красота =). Хотя.. "жизненные" задачи могут радовать не хуже, а то и лучьше, "рабочих".

Ещё бывает прикольно "оглянуться назад", за чашечкой крепкого кофе.. И с улыбкой подметить "ну и долпоеп ты, Флай, таким электронным микроскопом тааакииие гвозди, Н лет назад, забивал :). а ведь через какое-то время ты скажешь тоже самое про то, что ты делаешь сейчас".....

Ну а вообще, во всем можно найти свой прикол..когда есть настроение...когда есть настроение. Вот если, вдруг, нет - тогда да..не порадует ничего.

з.ы. швейцарские часы и швейцарский с-ы-р. (с). ;-D

----------


## Betta

Aska да норм вроде...токо сдать литературу надо.
Ливень...да тоже люблю летом,когда жарко вдрук как ливонет...но не люблю дождь с утра,он плоходействует на мое настроение

----------


## настёнок

ммм....люблю побыть одной дома и поваляться в кровати))

----------


## ryceHu4ka

кофе, сигариллы, красивых людей, мужскую одежду, виолончель...

----------


## огрызок тепла

тишину люблю. мне ее так не хватает...

----------


## U.F.O.

люблю деньги, но это не взаимно =\

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Люблю лимон

----------

